

Artist Recreated His Childhood Doodles as Digital Pics 20 Years Later - te_platt
http://mic.com/articles/93720/an-artist-recreated-his-childhood-doodles-20-years-later

======
xxxmadraxxx
This concept is always interesting (albeit not that original any more). I've
got to say though, I'm not overly impressed with the quality of this lot
—pretty mediocre Photoshop skills on the whole. I still prefer prefer the
original Monster Engine:
[http://www.themonsterengine.com/artwork](http://www.themonsterengine.com/artwork)

